# Tools for an apprentice?



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Just curious as to what tools are needed for a brand new apprentice? Not there yet but want to be prepared. Will there be a list of stuff I'll need to get once accepted?


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

You will have a tool list as a first year.
Something like this:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/apprentice-tool-list-54997/index2/#post1069663
or
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/apprentice-tool-list-39/#post67

You can check:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/apprentice-tools-59556/#post1105101
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-set-question-apprentice-65608/#post1224702
and this, with links to amazon:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/amazing-apprentice-set-50710/index2/#post938709


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A cold chisel and a ball peen hammer? Where did that list come from? 

Seriously, I would just buy a basic Klein or Ideal starter kit and add and subtract from there.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

How about you ask some of the guys working where you will start. Besides the basics like a ncvt, linesman, screwdrivers and what not you might not need to be spending money on tools you might not use right away. For instance I use a tune cutter everyday but doesn't mean you need one asap. 

Also get quality from the start. Don't buy something because everyone else bought it.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

I will def ask the company when I start just wanted to know a basic general list of tools so I can start looking into them before hand. I like to try and be prepared as much as possible.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

This is fantastic kit, you can find it for around $450. Not over priced, has what you need. 

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Greenlee-0159-11-Master-Electricians-Kit-p/gre-0159-11.htm

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B009MQ80BO/ref=sr_1_45_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1393886469&sr=8-45&keywords=greenlee+electrician+tool+kit&condition=new


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

this is what i have on me, in my pouch, all the time. craftsman is good because you can exchange you damaged tools no questions asked, i only use there tools for certain things.

- 11 in 1 screwdriver (i dont like the milwaukee ecx bs. tip: if you see alot of your coworkers have the same 11 in 1, you can buy the handle from a different company and use that on your desired 11 in 1 shaft. you may ask why not just buy a different brand, but klein is the only company i know of that makes a 11 in 1 with out the ecx, lenox makes a 9 or 10 in 1, so i just use the lenox handle with the klein shaft.)

















- chopping/ chiseling/ knocking 1/4 screw driver. i get mine from craftsman so i can replace them when they get dull or chip or break

- p2 screwdriver and 3/16 flat head (good general size but i believe the size will vary on your comfort level) (i just like have the dedicated option and slimmer shaft that fits into tighter spaces) craftsman is good. but i use felo, good cushion, decent price, german engineered, and free replacement of damaged tool you just have to spend postage. ive done it and theyre legit.









- linesman pliers, i like the one with the crimp for the reason that i dont need a separate tool for crimping when i do need it. not completely necessary. the fish tape pull was a gimmick and i fell for it. rarely use it, and not that useful


- tape measure, 16', stanley fat max 

- pencils, sharpies

- torpedo level with neodymium magnets, the one with the magnet strip works but its garbage and can fall when you screw things in

- wire strippers, i use craftsman theyre all basically the same, and i still get that warranty if it breaks









- needle nose, any will do. i dont use it much but its very helpful when i do need it. i have the one from milwaukee with the built in wirestripper, i dont recommend it because the stripping holes are terribly sized. i bought it to replace my normal wire strippers and have one less tool in my pouch but ended up putting my wire strippers back.









- i dont know what your company uses for houses bx (mc) or nm, but we use klein bx strippers, they also act as a snip but ive noticed that if we deter from bx we start using it for all sorts of metal and they makes the cutter dull. so i think you should hold off on this one. when my boss was an apprentice his boss cut with a hack saw, then his next boss used a bx cutter. the roto splits just did not cut it for him. we have an employee who came from rotosplits but we converted him to bx cutters, but he still keeps his rotosplits and moded them so they are screw gun powred.


- voltage tester, remember these things are never a sure thing, so use caution and double check. this one is the best ive had, had it for atleast 3 years









- a threader, tap, tap in, people call it all sorts of things. you need 6-32, 8-32, and either 10-32 or 10-24.

- blade. this one is good 









- jab saw. this one is good. no fanciness and to the point. cheapest on the market and does the same job as the rest. stanley, the one with the wooden handle

- this depends on the company, but we use tool pouches, craftsman is good starting point but not enough space for me, i use the greenlee heavy duty 8 pocket pouch

- heres another tip, electrical tape holder. keybak also does life time warranty even when it breaks. i got the one with the kevlar wire. what you do it take the o-ring out and take the bar for the electrical tape on your pouch and slide the bar through the hole where the o-ring slides through. the reason i like this better then what is premade on the pouch is because it can expand to more then 5, although i only keep 2-3 on me, and you dont have to perform awkward stances just to pull your tape out, since its retractable you can pull it up towards a comfortable level and remove the tape. 









good luck, you may be laughed at but if it keeps you productive and performance up then it should not matter.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

tam said:


> this is what i have on me, in my pouch, all the time. craftsman is good because you can exchange you damaged tools no questions asked, i only use there tools for certain things. - 11 in 1 screwdriver (i dont like the milwaukee ecx bs. tip: if you see alot of your coworkers have the same 11 in 1, you can buy the handle from a different company and use that on your desired 11 in 1 shaft. you may ask why not just buy a different brand, but klein is the only company i know of that makes a 11 in 1 with out the ecx, lenox makes a 9 or 10 in 1, so i just use the lenox handle with the klein shaft.) - chopping/ chiseling/ knocking 1/4 screw driver. i get mine from craftsman so i can replace them when they get dull or chip or break - p2 screwdriver and 3/16 flat head (good general size but i believe the size will vary on your comfort level) (i just like have the dedicated option and slimmer shaft that fits into tighter spaces) craftsman is good. but i use felo, good cushion, decent price, german engineered, and free replacement of damaged tool you just have to spend postage. ive done it and theyre legit. - linesman pliers, i like the one with the crimp for the reason that i dont need a separate tool for crimping when i do need it. not completely necessary. the fish tape pull was a gimmick and i fell for it. rarely use it, and not that useful - tape measure, 16', stanley fat max - pencils, sharpies - torpedo level with neodymium magnets, the one with the magnet strip works but its garbage and can fall when you screw things in - wire strippers, i use craftsman theyre all basically the same, and i still get that warranty if it breaks - needle nose, any will do. i dont use it much but its very helpful when i do need it. i have the one from milwaukee with the built in wirestripper, i dont recommend it because the stripping holes are terribly sized. i bought it to replace my normal wire strippers and have one less tool in my pouch but ended up putting my wire strippers back. - i dont know what your company uses for houses bx (mc) or nm, but we use klein bx strippers, they also act as a snip but ive noticed that if we deter from bx we start using it for all sorts of metal and they makes the cutter dull. so i think you should hold off on this one. when my boss was an apprentice his boss cut with a hack saw, then his next boss used a bx cutter. the roto splits just did not cut it for him. we have an employee who came from rotosplits but we converted him to bx cutters, but he still keeps his rotosplits and moded them so they are screw gun powred. - voltage tester, remember these things are never a sure thing, so use caution and double check. this one is the best ive had, had it for atleast 3 years - a threader, tap, tap in, people call it all sorts of things. you need 6-32, 8-32, and either 10-32 or 10-24. - blade. this one is good - jab saw. this one is good. no fanciness and to the point. cheapest on the market and does the same job as the rest. stanley, the one with the wooden handle - this depends on the company, but we use tool pouches, craftsman is good starting point but not enough space for me, i use the greenlee heavy duty 8 pocket pouch - heres another tip, electrical tape holder. keybak also does life time warranty even when it breaks. i got the one with the kevlar wire. what you do it take the o-ring out and take the bar for the electrical tape on your pouch and slide the bar through the hole where the o-ring slides through. the reason i like this better then what is premade on the pouch is because it can expand to more then 5, although i only keep 2-3 on me, and you dont have to perform awkward stances just to pull your tape out, since its retractable you can pull it up towards a comfortable level and remove the tape. good luck, you may be laughed at but if it keeps you productive and performance up then it should not matter.


Is there a difference?


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like the 2nd one is the one that comes with the security tip, the one you sometimes see on elevator switch plates, the one with the two holes side by side. 1 and 3 are the more common tips that you're looking for the trade, but you're gonna be missing 2 nut driver sizes, don't know the sizes off bat but the specs on amazon should tell you. Obviously the 11-1 (Klein) will have more then the 9-1 (greenlee). I'd choose the klein 11-1 because of the array of options not because of the brand.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

tam said:


> Looks like the 2nd one is the one that comes with the security tip, the one you sometimes see on elevator switch plates, the one with the two holes side by side. 1 and 3 are the more common tips that you're looking for the trade, but you're gonna be missing 2 nut driver sizes, don't know the sizes off bat but the specs on amazon should tell you. Obviously the 11-1 (Klein) will have more then the 9-1 (greenlee). I'd choose the klein 11-1 because of the array of options not because of the brand.


They are usually 1/4 and 5/16 nut drivers.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome kid!! make sure you have a pencil and a small pad for you shirt pocket...you will need to write stuff down even the coffee order !! I have been at this a long long time and still put the pad and pencil in my shirt pocket every morning...now I have to make my own notes cause I can't remember what I want:laughing::laughing:.....good luck, listen, be 10 mins early and don't whine and you'll be fine:thumbup:.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Stoneage said:


> Just curious as to what tools are needed for a brand new apprentice? Not there yet but want to be prepared. Will there be a list of stuff I'll need to get once accepted?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol that's so cute !! I'll order it now!!!


----------



## Green P1 (Feb 20, 2014)

If you can afford to go in with a nice 12v impact, you'll be ahead of the game.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.toolup.com/[email protected]&utm_campaign=Promo+Page+New+Deals

They're having a sale so you can get free stuff with your purchase. Can't afford the 300 this month :/ would have gotten a mini sawzall with impact and drill driver hammer... Sigh... Enjoy


----------



## alkezo (Mar 12, 2014)

tam said:


> http://www.toolup.com/milwaukee.aspx?section=-6806-&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+http%3A%2F%2Fwww.toolup.com%2Fmilwaukee.aspx%3Fsection%3D-6806-&utm_content=mtam.nguyen%40gmail.com&utm_campaign=Promo+Page+New+Deals
> 
> They're having a sale so you can get free stuff with your purchase. Can't afford the 300 this month :/ would have gotten a mini sawzall with impact and drill driver hammer... Sigh... Enjoy


Wouldn't it be better for him to get the 18 volt? It's for the same price with a hammer drill, but without the sawzall at HD.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

alkezo said:


> Wouldn't it be better for him to get the 18 volt? It's for the same price with a hammer drill, but without the sawzall at HD.


I already have 3 dewalts. Two basic drills and an impact. That should be good yeah?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

If you are awaiting a union apprenticeship, you will be given a tool list appropriate for the year of school. You should have what is on the list , and no more. Don't go out and buy a bunch of tools you won't be allowed to bring on the job.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> If you are awaiting a union apprenticeship, you will be given a tool list appropriate for the year of school. You should have what is on the list , and no more. Don't go out and buy a bunch of tools you won't be allowed to bring on the job.


I wish we had a list... kids get sent to our to commercial base build sites from fitout and resi and we end up with sweepers and material handlers until their next payday.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

ibuzzard said:


> If you are awaiting a union apprenticeship, you will be given a tool list appropriate for the year of school. You should have what is on the list , and no more. Don't go out and buy a bunch of tools you won't be allowed to bring on the job.


Yeah def just looking at the basics. . I already have the dewalts bought the Kline 11in1 today for use around the house and if I need it later on I'll have it.


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

You should hold off on buying and wait till you get on the job. Then ask your JW or foreman about the scope of work and whether you should be tooling up. Who knows you could just be handling material, or doing some pre-fab work. A proper JW will steer you in the right direction as far as what you should pickup, and of course all of us here can critique it further. Nobody expects a first year to have all the tools, find out what you need and go from there. 

My local tells all the first years to get a few things that are more important than tools for first year apprentices. 2 pairs of high quality work boots to rotate between, work clothes, winter work clothes and a reliable automobile. Everything else comes in time. 

Also definitely have a sharpie, pencil ("my first ticonderoga" are the shiznit), pen, and a pocket sized notepad on your person at all times. 10-20 dollars cash in mixed bills as well.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Duece McCracken said:


> You should hold off on buying and wait till you get on the job. Then ask your JW or foreman about the scope of work and whether you should be tooling up. Who knows you could just be handling material, or doing some pre-fab work. A proper JW will steer you in the right direction as far as what you should pickup, and of course all of us here can critique it further. Nobody expects a first year to have all the tools, find out what you need and go from there. My local tells all the first years to get a few things that are more important than tools for first year apprentices. 2 pairs of high quality work boots to rotate between, work clothes, winter work clothes and a reliable automobile. Everything else comes in time. Also definitely have a sharpie, pencil ("my first ticonderoga" are the shiznit), pen, and a pocket sized notepad on your person at all times. 10-20 dollars cash in mixed bills as well.



Good advice  I normally keep cash on me but could you explain your reasoning on it?


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

Stoneage said:


> Good advice  I normally keep cash on me but could you explain your reasoning on it?


Just in general, in case somebody needs change, or you want food that you didnt bring, it comes in handy when you take break orders. If you do become the coffee bitch, stay organized, write everything down, and never come back empty handed. If you take it for 10 guys or more it pays off to get an extra coffee and a muffin or something as insurance. Nothing ruins a day faster than a bad coffee break.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Duece McCracken said:


> Just in general, in case somebody needs change, or you want food that you didnt bring, it comes in handy when you take break orders. If you do become the coffee bitch, stay organized, write everything down, and never come back empty handed. If you take it for 10 guys or more it pays off to get an extra coffee and a muffin or something as insurance. Nothing ruins a day faster than a bad coffee break.


I am so glad I never been through that.


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

michael3 said:


> I am so glad I never been through that.


It's a right of passage. Plus if you do it right you get tips round these parts. 

There's underlying lessons to be learned by doing it. I believe it makes a better apprentice, being able to handle the men, get the right stuff, stay organized, timing, cover their ass properly. all skills that pay off later imho.

OP, you can't go wrong with a Fatmax 25 ft tape measure, you will need one at some point. I carry a 16ft as well for smaller layout type things, but as an apprentice I could see your balls getting busted for only having a 16'. Lol.


----------



## CurtPDX (Dec 6, 2012)

Where in OR are you? If you are going through Local 48 you're tool list tools are provided for you. I would recommend getting a beater keystone screwdriver. It will definitely be used no matter where you work.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

CurtPDX said:


> Where in OR are you? If you are going through Local 48 you're tool list tools are provided for you. I would recommend getting a beater keystone screwdriver. It will definitely be used no matter where you work.


I'm interviewing for local 48 on the 1st of April any advice for the interview??


----------



## CurtPDX (Dec 6, 2012)

Stoneage said:


> I'm interviewing for local 48 on the 1st of April any advice for the interview??


When I went through my interview they asked everyone the same 5 questions, and then ask you if you have any questions for them. Treat it like a serious interview (as you should) and you should do fine. Dress appropriately, collared shirt, etc...


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

CurtPDX said:


> When I went through my interview they asked everyone the same 5 questions, and then ask you if you have any questions for them. Treat it like a serious interview (as you should) and you should do fine. Dress appropriately, collared shirt, etc...



Yeah without a doubt I'm taking this very seriously, I've been researching behavioral questions and writing answers down and plan on rehearsing with my fiancé and other family members. I've had crazy butterflies ever since my test. If they think I have what it takes this is gonna be my career. If they think I'm not ready I'm on the non union list and I will be back after 1k hours with the non union. Much rather start with the best though.


----------



## greezy (Apr 11, 2014)

dont stress it man i was trying to help the other guys waiting for there interview last week as i was waiting...it was easy they wanna see your character and just be your self and i was given a list and half of it was marked off it was simple **** cutters, screw drivers, torpedo level etc...:thumbup:


----------

